# Should I use Campden tablets



## banannabiker

I have two batches of wine in the works right now. Peach was started June 1 and Elderberry/blueberry started in early August. My recipe book does not call for using campden tablets other than before the yeast is added for primary fermentation. Most of what I read here in the forum says to use these tablets during racking. I figure everything we add to the wine affects the flavor, and would like to remain as 'chemical free' as possible. So my questions are these:
Is it important to add Campden tablets other than before primary fermentation? 
Does adding these tablets affect the taste of the wine?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## robie

Campden tablets (or sulfites) added after fermentation during the stabilization phase protects our wine from oxidation and most common bacterial attacks. Organic wines are made without adding any "extra" sulfites, but they will generally have a much more controlled environment for processing wine. I used the word "extra", because sulfites are created as a part of the fermentation process, so I don't think there is such a thing as truly sulfite free wine.

If you choose not to add sulfites after fermentation, you do have some risk. However, some folks choose not to add it. 

Yes, if too much is added, one can taste it. That "first taste threshold" is different for different people. 

I would recommend adding it.


----------



## banannabiker

Thanks for the reply.


----------

